# Humminbird Helix 7 SI and economics of repair



## Mike C

Edit to add photo. 

Well,
I decided I couldn't void an expired warranty, so I popped it open.
Everything inside looks great except for two things.
The contact for the on/off button appears to have either worn out, which is unlikely, or the unit somehow got or had moisture in it.
The button appears to have burnt out.
The other problem is one of the ribbon connectors pulled free. No, I'm not ham fisted.

I think Humminbird knows this power button issue is a problem. There are too many threads where people are experiencing the exact problem with these and other units in the past.
I have owned four Humminbird units over the years, three of them have failed in a short period.
This was the last and final.

So, as soon as I buy a new replacement (not a Humminbird)
I'll have a DI/SI transducer available FOR FREE to anyone that wants it. I might even give the Navionics chip away also.

Even though it looks like I'm trying to bash a company, I'm not. I just want others to be aware of Humminbird reliability and their warranty policy.
FWIW, I'm gonna reassemble the unit and take it shooting. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Chasntuna

Sorry to see that, I just installed Helix 7 DI G2 on my LT25 in January and I noticed I hit the ower button a few weeks ago and nothing. Played with connections and ot fired up, no further problems. Hope its not something to expect in the future. In the flip, I lost a Minnkota trolling motor in 40' of water a few years back when the mount clamp broke. I contacted Minnkota, no motor, serial or anything, sent a receipt and they sent me a new motor no charge. Was a $250 motor but the service was great. 

I'd be interested in your Navionics card, let me know what you want for it.


----------



## Mike C

It's very critical on the helix-7 unit to use dielectric grease on the connectors. 
I also made sure to gently zip tie the cables side by side so they would provide support to each other. I kept the orientation exact so there would not be any pre load on them. They would still work loose in rough conditions. 
As far as your power supply is concerned, make sure to have good, corrosion free connections. Otherwise you will not get the amperage needed to power up the unit. 

If you still experience power up/ down issues, get it sent out before the warranty runs out. 

I firmly believe the power supply is a design fault and Humminbird is aware of it. They lose nothing for profit because of the high repair cost and lousy subsequent warranty. 
Four Humminbird units over the years and 75% failed in under 12 months.
They will never get another penny from me. 

I haven't decided what I'll do with the card yet. The plan was a new FMT card, but my truck a/c compressor gave out Thursday afternoon so I've got that expense to deal with now .


----------



## JGberry88

Mr Mike. I acquired a Helix 7 SI from a friend with a cracked screen. Still works fine. But having more trouble finding a replacement screen than I thought. I just found a new screen that is definitely a Helix 7, but I am not sure if it will be compatible? How hard would this be to swap? I was wondering what the rest of the inside of yours looked like. I plan to take mine apart tomorrow to see if it looks like the one I get get before having it shipped. Any help is appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Mike C

You can have any part left from mine including the screen. Make sure you remove the card before disassembling the unit. 
The ribbon connectors come loose from the cables way too easily. Be careful. 
PM me and let me know what you need.


----------



## JGberry88

Mike C said:


> You can have any part left from mine including the screen. Make sure you remove the card before disassembling the unit.
> The ribbon connectors come loose from the cables way too easily. Be careful.
> PM me and let me know what you need.


I sent you a PM. I would like the complete unit and will be glad to pay you something and freight.


----------



## Coleton Richards

Hey guys, I know its a long shot as this thread is almost a year old. I am looking for a keypad for my Helix 7. I've been searching for a parts unit for several weeks and just came across this site. If any parts are still available from the damaged unit I would be willing to purchase. Thanks


----------

